
24-bit Color in the Windows Console - indy
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2016/09/22/24-bit-color-in-the-windows-console/
======
pawadu
Ubuntu is starting to look really good under windows 10...

Who would have thought this can happen 5 years ago?

